

Andreessen Horowitz, CrunchFund Back Social Address Book Everyme (YC S11) - olivercameron
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/18/andreessen-horowitz-crunchfund-tencent-back-intelligent-social-address-book-everyme/

======
WrkInProgress
Not be to a debbie downer but isn't this a solved problem on certain
smartphone platforms ?

I can't speak on iOS (which is what they seem to be targeting at least
initially. Based on the picture of the iPhone on the splash page, along with
mention of Instagram) because I haven't used an iPhone daily since the 3GS.

I used to use an Android device, but now use a Windows Phone and a lot of this
stuff is automatically integrated into the default contact application in
Windows Phone. Information can be pulled from Twitter, Facebook, Linkedin,
Gmail, Outlook, and Windows Live. It also shows my history interaction with a
contact (MSN messages, phone calls, e-mails, facebook chat, text messages,
etc).

I seem to recall that on certain android devices (i.e. those HTC sense and
Moto Blur) similar options were available. I know vanilla Android had some
decent integration with facebook with Froyo.

Heck, even my mom's blackberry running OS6 has quite a few of these features
(social network integration, history, etc).

Am I missing something here ?

~~~
brandonb
Android 2.0 did integrate Facebook into the OS -- FB contacts became phone
contacts, and when people called, you'd see their last status update.

It was an awesome feature, but Google disabled it in Android 2.3.3 due to data
portability concerns: [http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/22/google-disables-
contact-s...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/22/google-disables-contact-sync-
in-facebook-for-android-only-nexus/)

That leaves plenty of room for a startup to come in.

------
andrewljohnson
Contacts are still a mess on both my Android and my iPhone (I make apps and
have a lot of phones). I was just having this conversation at a BBQ this
weekend. Issues:

* my Android has too many random GMail contacts

* my iPhone doesn't have enough contacts

* multiple users per device doesn't work at all

I may be somewhat of an edge case, but I think the contacts space has a lot of
edge cases, and we'll see a lot of innovation in the next few years.

~~~
spazmaster
tried soocial.com? everyme looks like soocial, with some smart features.

------
amirmc
Feeling slightly underwhelmed by what's seems to be on offer here. A shame
since I was really looking forward to this when I first heard about everyme.

I do think address books are a bit broken these days, especially with how you
get info in/out of them. Reconciling duplicates and adding social info is
definitely useful. However, building yet-another _social-network_ based on it
is not enough to entice me to use it (I already have enough of those).

I guess, what I'd prefer is something like rapportive and writethat.name but
as a stand-alone address book.

------
LiveTheDream
I had the sync issue solved initially by using gmail contacts via Exchange
sync on my iPhone and the built-in "synchronize with google" via the address
book on my macbook. (Actually synced with Yahoo mail via the address book as
well; this 3-way sync actually worked fine).

I switched to iCloud contact sync, because it has a richer data model (try to
tell your 4S that a certain contact is your mom, and it would creation the
relationship as "supervisor" or something).

Now this creates a problem, because I very frequently add/edit contact in
Gmail and I want that to sync to my phone automatically over the air, and
pretty quickly.

Is there something that will keep iCloud and Google contacts in sync, without
losing the richer data from iCloud?

------
joshu
Hooray! I invested in this one too.

~~~
jasontan
You should do a little Jig :-)

~~~
joshu
Yeah... I should.

------
alanh
The name pains me. Everyme? Who’s the target market, Agent Smith?

Congratulations, though, and best of luck – looking forward to enjoying better
contacts.

Just don’t take a cue from your competitors and start selling my info /
interests…

------
bbuffone
I am currently using the Windows Phone 7 (Mango) and this is built into the
phone and it works awesome. If they can do it for other phones it will be
useful.

